
YouTube 360-degree live video - davidcgl
https://youtube.googleblog.com/2016/04/one-step-closer-to-reality-introducing.html
======
jessriedel
These 360 videos need better view angle controls. Rather than just replicating
the arrow keys, the "D-pad" in the upper left corner should be replaced with
an "analog stick". That is, the rotational velocity should be proportional to
the distance from the center of the stick to where I click (and hold), with a
continuous choice of angle.

Is there a reason this isn't done? Seems obvious.

~~~
nihonde
I thought the same until I watched a 360 4k music video on my iPhone in the
YouTube app and realized the desktop/laptop browser experience is irrelevant
for this application.

~~~
jessriedel
And yet, the D-pad exists.

